

Techniques that measurably improved our customer development - robheaton
http://peternixey.com/post/55518698560/five-techniques-that-measurably-improved-our-customer

======
buro9
That's really cool.

Just as launchrock.co standardised a starting page to be put up in minute,
there's probably some scope for someone to make a widget for Google Forms+Docs
that does something similar here.

Especially useful if such a hosted widget included A/B testing of those
phrases to help discover which is the best way to communicate the concept.

------
micah63
I am working my way through the book "Running Lean" by Ash Maurya and his
advice on setting up problem interviews and solution interviews is awesome
(chapter 7 + 8). I combined the two templates into one interview because our
product is already started. Still not selling, but learning focused.

I would definitely recommend "Running Lean", it could save someone a lot trial
by fire.

